# ما الذي أبحث عنه في شريك حياتي؟



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* ما الذي أبحث عنه في شريك حياتي؟

*عندما تبحث إمرأة مؤمنة عن زوج فإن الصفة الأساسية التي يجب أن تطلبها هي  أن يكون "رجل بحسب قلب الله" (أعمال الرسل 13: 22).  إن أهم علاقة لأي منا  هي علاقتنا بالرب يسوع المسيح.  هذه العلاقة تأتي قبل أية علاقة أخرى.  إذا  كانت علاقتنا بالرب يسوع قائمة على النعمة يوما بيوم تصبح علاقاتنا  بالآخرين إنعكاسا لتلك العلاقة.  لذلك، يجب أن يكون الزوج الذي نرغب  الإرتباط به شخصا يركز على الحياة في طاعة كلمة الله ويسعى لأن يعيش بطريقة  تمجد الله. (1 كورنثوس 10: 31)

ما هي بعض الصفات الأخرى التي نبحث عنها؟  يقدم لنا الرسول بولس مرجعا  عظيما للصفات التي يجب أن نبحث عنها في الأزواج في تيموثاوس الأولى الأصحاح  الثالث.  في هذا الجزء يتكلم عن صفات الشيوخ أي الرعاة أي النظار أي  الشمامسة في جسد المسيح.  وهذه الصفات أيضا يجب أن تتحلى بها حياة أي رجل  يعيش "بحسب قلب الله".  يمكن أن نلخص هذه الصفات كالتالي: يجب أن يكون هذا  الرجل صبورا ومنضبطا في سلوكه،  غير متكبر بل متعقلا، قادر على التحكم في  عواطفه، ملتزم بمحبة الآخرين، قادر على التعليم بصبر، غير سكير وغير مسرف  في استخدام أي من عطايا الله له،  غير ميال للعنف،  لا يركز اهتمامه على  تفاصيل الحياة بل يركز على الله، لا ينجرح بسهولة ويتحمل الإساءة، هو شخص  ممتن لما أعطاه الله ولا يحسد الآخرين على ما لديهم.

بكلمات أخرى، ما نجده هنا هو وصف لشخص يعمل باجتهاد للوصول الى النضوج في  الإيمان.  هذا هو الرجل الذي يجب أن تتطلع المرأة للزواج به.  نعم، إن  الإنجذاب الجسدي، والإهتمامات المشتركة والميزات والضعفات الأخرى، والرغبة  في الأطفال..الخ.  كلها أمور توضع في الإعتبار.  ولكنها يجب أن تكون لها  أهمية ثانوية أمام الصفات الروحية التي يجب أن تبحث عنها المرأة في الرجل.   فإن الرجل الذي يمكن الوثوق به، وإحترامه، وإتباعه في طريق القداسة هو  أعظم بكثير من الرجل الذي يتحلى فقط بالوسامة، أو الشهرة، أو السلطة، أو  المال.

أخيرا، عندما تبحث المرأة عن زوج يجب أن تكون في خضوع لإرادة الله لحياتها.   عندما نقبل ما أعده الله لنا فإنه يأتي الى حياتنا بالفرص والتجارب.   ليست كل الفرص شيئا جيدا كما انه ليست كل التجارب أمرا سيئا.  بل المهم هو  إختيارنا أن نرضى في نعمة الله في كل الظروف مهما كانت.  كل إمرأة تريد أن  تجد "فارس أحلامها" ولكن الواقع هو أنها في الغالب ستتزوج رجل به نفس مقدار  العيوب التي بها. ثم بعد ذلك، بنعمة الله، سوف يقضون حياتهم معا يتعلمون  كيف يكونون شركاء معا، وكيف يخدمون أحدهم الآخر.  يجب أن ندخل إلى ثاني  العلاقات أهمية في حياتنا (الزواج) ونحن واعين لما نفعله.  ويجب أن تبقى  العلاقة الأكثر أهمية في حياتنا أي علاقتنا بالرب يسوع مخلصنا هي مركز  حياتنا.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

إن أهم علاقة شخصية يعرفها الرجل، غير علاقته الروحية مع الله من خلال الرب  يسوع المسيح، هي علاقته بزوجته.  فمن المباديء الأكثر أهمية في البحث عن  زوجة هو البحث عن إمرأة لها إيمان شخصي بالرب يسوع المسيح.  يقول لنا  الرسول بولس أن "لا نكون تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين (كورنثوس الثانية 6: 14).   فلا يمكن أن يختبر رجل وإمرأة علاقة الزواج المقدسة والكاملة ما لم يتفقا  تماما في هذا الموضوع شديد الأهمية. 

ولكن مجرد الزواج من شخص مؤمن لا يضمن إختبار الحياة تحت "النير المتساوي".  فكون المرأة قد قبلت المسيح لا يعني بالضرورة أنها مناسبة لك روحيا.  فهل  لها نفس الأهداف الروحية التي لك؟ هل تؤمن بنفس العقائد التي تؤمن بها؟ هل  تحمل نفس الحماس والمحبة لله التي لك؟  إن موضوع الصفات التي تبحث عنها في  من ستكون زوجتك هو موضوع مهم جدا.  فكثير من الرجال يتزوجون بناء على  الإنجذاب الجسدي أو العاطفي فقط وهذا قد يكون الطريق إلى الفشل.

سأل الرب شعب إسرائيل: "أيسير إثنين معا إن لم يتفقا؟" (عاموس 3: 3)  هذه  هي الحالة المثالية، ولكن الواقع أن الأزواج لن يكونوا على إتفاق بإستمرار.   وفي أي حال يمكننا أن نتفق على ألا نتفق في إطار نظام الله للزواج.  لهذا  فإن وجود صورة واضحة في أذهاننا لما نتوقعه وتواصلنا أحدنا مع الآخر بهذا  الشأن مهم جدا ويجب أن يتم قبل الزواج.  فإن المفاوضات تكون أسهل بكثير قبل  أن يتم التوقيع على العقد أو ختمه.  فلا يجب أن نتزوج أبدا معتقدين أننا  يمكن أن نغير الطرف الآخر بعد الزواج.

ما هي بعض الصفات الجيدة التي يبحث الرجل عنها في شريكة حياته؟  يقدم لنا  الكتاب المقدس بعض المباديء التي تساعدنا في رسم صورة للمرأة التي تصلح  للزواج.  أولا يجب أن تكون خاضعة للرب في علاقتها الروحية معه.  يقول لنا  بولس الرسوا أن الزوجة يجب أن تخضع لزوجها كما للرب (أفسس 5: 22-24)  فإذا  لم تكن المرأة خاضعة للرب، فإنها لن ترى بالضرورة أن الخضوع لزوجها مهم  لحياتها الروحية.  لا يمكننا أن نلبي توقعات أي شخص آخر ما لم نسمح للرب  أولا أن يملأنا بنفسه.  فالمرأة التي يكون الرب هو مركز حياتها هي مرشحة  لتكون زوجة صالحة.

يقدم لنا الرسول بولس بعض الصفات التي تميز المرأة من خلال تعليمه عن  الصفات التي يتحلى بها قادة الكنيسة (1 تيموثاوس 3).  نجد هذه الصفات في 1  تيموثاوس 3: 11 حيث يقول: "كذلك يجب أن تكون النساء ذوات وقار غير ثالبات  صاحيات أمينات في كل شيء."  بكلمات أخرى يجب أن تكون هذه المرأة غير  متكبرة، تعرف متى تتكلم ومتى تصمت، قادرة على أن تأخذ مكانتها إالى جانب  زوجها بثقة.  هي إمرأة تهتم أولا بعلاقتها الشخصية مع الرب وبنموها الروحي.  

إن مسئوليات الرجل في الزواج هي مسئوليات أكبر من المرأة لأن الله عينه هو  رأسا لزوجته وعائلته.  هذه العلاقة تمثل علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة (أفسس 5:  25-33).  إنها علاقة مؤسسة على المحبة.  كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه  لأجلها، هكذا ليحب الرجل إمرأته أيضا كنفسه.  لهذا فإن علاقة الرجل  الشخصية بالرب شيدية الأهمية بالنسبة لنجاح زواجه وعائلته.  إن التضحية  الباذلة وقدرة الشخص على إختيار أن يكون خادما من أجل تحسين علاقته الزوجية  هي من علامات الرجل الناضج روحيا والذي يكرم الله.  إن إختيار الزوجة  بحكمة بناء على الصفات الكتابية هو شيء مهم جدا، ولكن النمو الروحي المستمر  للرجل وخضوعه لإرادة الله لحياته هو بنفس القدر من الأهمية.  فإن الرجل  الذي يضع عينيه على الرب والذي يسعى أن يكون رجل بحسب قلب الله سوف يساعد  زوجته لتكون إمرأة بحسب قلب الله وسوف يتمكن من بناء زواجه بالطريقة التي  ترضي الله وترضيه هو وزوجته أيضا.​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* كيف أعرف أنني وجدت شريك الحياة المناسب لي؟

الجواب: * لا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس كيف نجد "شريك الحياة المناسب"،  كما إنه لا يدخل  في تفاصيل موضوع البحث عن الزوج أو الزوجة المناسبين كما قد نرجو.  بل إن  الكتاب لا يقول لنا أن الله إختار شخصا معينا للزواج بأي منا.  تقول لنا  كلمة الله أنه يجب علينا أن لا نكون تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين (2 كورنثوس 6:  14-15) وهذا ينطبق بصفة خاصة في موضوع الزواج. يذكرنا 1 كورنثوس 7: 39  أننا عندما نكون متاحين للزواج علينا أن نتزوج فقط من هم مقبولون لدى الله –  أي المؤمنين. فيما عدا هذا لا يخبرنا الكتاب أي شيء عن كيفية التأكد من أن  الشخص الذي سنرتبط به بالزواج هو الشخص "المناسب".

لماذا لا يحدد الله لنا ما الذي نبحث عنه في شريك الحياة؟  لماذا لا توجد  تفاصيل أكثر تحديدا في هذا الموضوع المهم؟  الواقع إن الكتاب المقدس واضح  جدا بشأن صفات الشخص المؤمن وكيفية سلوكه حتى إننا لسنا بحاجة الى المزيد  من التفاصيل.  المفترض أن يكون المؤمنين متقاربين في الرأي فيما يخص الأمور  الهامة، وإذا كان شخصين مؤمنين وملتزمين بزواجهما وبطاعة المسيح فإنهما  بهذا يملكان المقومات اللازمة للنجاح.  ولكن لأن مجتمعنا يعج بأشكال كثيرة  من أدعياء "الإيمان المسيحي"، فمن المهم أن نميز ما نحن مقبلين عليه قبل أن  نلتزم بعهد الزواج مدى الحياة.  عندما نتعرف على أولويات الشخص الذي يحتمل  أن يصبح شريك الحياة ونجد أنه فعلا ملتزم بالتشبه بالمسيح في حياته سيصبح  التعرف على التفاصيل والتعامل معها شيئا سهلا.

أولا: يجب أن يتأكد الشخص نفسه أنه هو أو هي مستعد للزواج.  يجب أن يكون  لديه قدر من النضوج بحيث يستطيع رؤية ما هو أبعد من الحاضر ويستطيع أن  يلتزم بالإرتباط مع هذا الشخص الواحد مدى الحياة.  يجب أن يدرك أن الزواج  يتطلب التضحية وعدم الأنانية.  يجب أن يدرس الشخصان قبل الزواج دور وواجبات  كل من الزوج والزوجة التي نجدها في أفسس 5: 22-31؛ 1 كورنثوس 7: 1-16؛  كولوسي 3: 18-19؛ تيطس 2: 1-5؛ 1 بطرس 3: 1-7.

يجب أن يعرف الشخصان أحدهما الآخر لفترة كافية من الوقت قبل أن يناقشا  موضوع الزواج.  يجب أن يلاحظا طريقة أحدهما الآخر في التجاوب مع المواقف  المختلفة، و كيفية معاملتهما لعائلاتهما وأصدقائهما، ونوعية الناس الذين  يقضون الوقت معهم.  إن سلوك الشخص يتأثر بصورة كبيرة بمن يصاحبه (1 كورنثوس  15: 33).  يجب أن يكونا متفقين في أمور مثل: الأخلاقيات، والماليات،  والقيم، والأطفال، حضور الكنيسة والإشتراك في أنشطتها، العلاقات مع  عائلاتهما، وبالنسبة للنساء – العمل خارج المنزل.  فهذه هي نقاط الصراع أو  الإختلاف المحتملة في الزواج ويجب التفكير فيها بعناية قبل الزواج.

أخيرا، يجب أن يحصل أي شخصين يفكران في الزواج بجدية على المشورة قبل  الزواج من راعي الكنيسة أو أي مشير مسيحي مدرب.  فهنا سوف يتعرفان على  الأدوات التي لا غنى عنها لبناء زواجهما على أساس الإيمان بالمسيح، كما  سيتعلمان كيف يتعاملان مع الخلافات التي لا بد ستحدث.  بعد التأكد من كل  هذه المحكات يكون الشخصين على استعداد أن يقررا مصليين ما إذا كانا يرغبان  أن يرتبطا بالزواج. وإذا طلبا مشيئة الله بكل قلبيهما فسوف يقود طريقهما  (أمثال 3: 5-6).​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ما هو الوقت المناسب للزواج؟

الجواب: * إن الوقت المناسب للزواج يختلف بإختلاف الأشخاص والمواقف. فمستوى النضوج  والخبرات الحياتية عوامل متغيرة؛  بعض الأشخاص يكونون مستعدين للزواج في سن  الثامنة عشر وآخرين لا يكونون مستعدين أبدا.  عندما نرى إعلانات محاميي  الطلاق بأجر منخفض حتى 199 دولار ندرك أن غالبية المجتمع لا يرون الزواج  على أنه التزام أبدي.  ولكن هذه هي نظرة العالم والتي عادة ما تكون مناقضة  لنظرة الله (1 كورنثوس 3: 18).

إن الأساس الجيد لا غنى عنه للزواج الناجح، ويجب أن يوضع حتى قبل أن يبدأ  الشخص في المواعدة أو التفكير في الزواج.  يجب أن تشمل حياتنا المسيحية  أكثر من مجرد حضور الكنيسة أيام الآحاد أو الإشتراك في درس الكتاب.  يجب أن  تكون لنا علاقة شخصية مع الله والتي تأتي فقط من خلال ثقتنا وطاعتنا ليسوع  المسيح.  يجب أن نثقف أنفسنا فيما يخص الزواج، يجب أن نعرف رأي الله في  الزواج، قبل أن نتخذ أية خطوات.  يجب أن يعرف الشخص ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس  بشأن الحب، الإلتزام، العلاقات الجنسية، دور الزوج والزوجة، وتوقعات الله  منا قبل الإلتزام بالزواج.  مهم أن يكون لدينا على الأقل عائلة مسيحية  واحدة قدوة نحتذي بها.  فيمكن أن يجيبوا على أسئلتنا بشأن مكونات الزواج  الناجح، وكيف تخلق الحميمية في الزواج (أكثر من مجرد الحميمية الجسدية)،  مدى أهمية الإيمان في حياتهم...الخ.

قبل التفكير في الزواج يجب أن يتأكد الشخصين أنهما ليسا تحت نير غير متساو.  بمعنى أن يكون أحدهما مؤمنا والآخر لا.  يقول 2 كورنثوس 6: 14-15 "لا  تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين. لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم؟ وأية شركة  للنور مع الظلمة؟ وأي إتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال؟  وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير  المؤمن؟"  إن زواج المؤمن بغير المؤمن بكامل إرادته ليس مجرد خطية بل هو  أيضا خطأ فظيع سيندم عليه بالتأكيد. المؤمنين هم أعضاء في عائلة المسيح،  وغير المؤمنين هم أعداء الله (كولوسي 1: 19-22).  الناس يكونون إما تحت  سلطان الله أو سلطان الشيطان، ولا يمكن أن تتفق هاتان القوتان معا (أعمال  26: 18).

يجب أن يتأكد الشخصين المقبلين على الزواج أنهما يعرفان أحدهما الآخر جيدا.   يجب أن يعرفا نظرة أحدهما الآخر للزواج، والماديات، والعلاقات العائلية،  وتربية الأطفال، والتأديب، وواجبات الزوج والزوجة، وما إذا كانا كليهما  سيعملان خارج المنزل أم لا، كما يجب أن يعرف كل منهما مستوى نضوج الآخر  روحيا.  يتزوج الكثيرين معتمدين على كلمة الشخص الآخر بأنه مؤمن، ولكنهم  يجدون لاحقا أن هذا كان مجرد كلام.  يجب أن يسعى كل شخصين مقبلين على  الزواج للمشورة من قبل أحد مشيري الزواج أو من راعي الكنيسة.  وفي الواقع  نجد أن الكثير من الرعاة لن يتمموا مراسم الزفاف قبل أن يلتقوا مع الشخصين  المقبلين على الزواج عدة مرات للمشورة.

الزواج ليس مجرد التزام، بل هو عهد مع الله.  إنه وعد للبقاء مع ذلك الشخص  بقية الحياة مهما كانت ظروف الشخص من غنى أو فقر، صحة أو مرض، زيادة الوزن  أو فقدان الوزن، أو حتى لو كانت الحياة معه مملة.  يجب أن يكون الزواج  المسيحي قادرا على إحتمال كل الظروف بما فيها الخلافات، والغضب، والإحباط،  والكوارث، والإكئاب، والمرارة، والإدمان، والشعور بالوحدة.  لا يجب أن ندخل  الى علاقة الزواج أبدا معتقدين أن الطلاق هو أحد الخيارات المتاحة – حتى  عندما يصل الزوجين لآخر ما عندهما.  يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس أنه في الله كل  شيء مستطاع (لوقا 18: 27)، وهذا بالتأكيد يتضمن الزواج. فلو قرر الزوجان  من البداية أن يظلا ملتزمين في علاقتهما بالله وأن يكون الله أولا في  علاقتهما معا لن يكون الطلاق هو النتيجة الحتمية للمواقف الصعبة.

من المهم أن نتذكر أن الله يريد أن يعطينا سؤل قلوبنا، ولكن هذا يكون ممكنا  فقط عندما تتفق رغباتنا مع إرادته.  هو لديه خطة لكل منا وقد تتضمن هذه  الخطة الزواج وقد لا تتضمنه.  إن الزواج وتأسيس العائلة عادة ما تكون  الخطوات التلقائية التي يتخذها الشخص بعد أن يكمل تعليمه أو يحصل على  وظيفة.  ولكن بولس يقول في 1 كورنثوس 7: 7 "لأني أريد أن يكون جميع الناس  كما أنا.  لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله. الواحد هكذا (الزواج)  والآخر هكذا (العزوبية)."  قد لا يكون هذا واضحا للشخص في البداية. وقد  يدركه بعد أن يظل يبحث لسنوات دون أن يجد شريكا مناسبا للزواج.

كثيرا ما يتزوج الناس لأنهم "يشعرون براحة".  في بداية مرحلة التعارف  والمواعدة، بل ربما أيضا في بداية الزواج، تشعر بإضطراب في داخلك كلما رأيت  الشخص الآخر مقبلا عليك.  هنا تكون الرومانسية في أوجها وتختبر الشعور  "بالوقوع في الحب".  يتوقع الكثيرين أن يستمر هذا الشعور الى الأبد.  ولكنه  للأسف لا يظل هكذا.  وقد تكون النتيجة الشعور بالإحباط وربما حتى الطلاق  مع زوال هذه المشاعر، ولكن أولئك الذين يعيشون علاقات زوجية ناجحة يدركون  أن إثارة الوجود مع الطرف الآخر لا تنتهي بالضرورة.  بدلا من ذلك يجدون أن  شعور الإضطراب يستبدل بالمحبة العميقة، والإلتزام القوي، والأساس المتين،  والأمان الذي لا ينكسر.

الكتاب المقدس واضح في أن تعريف المحبة لا يعتمد على المشاعر؛ هذا واضح من  الوصية بأن نحب أعداءنا (لوقا 6: 35).  وهذا ممكن فقط عندما نسمح للروح  القدس أن يعمل فينا غارسا ثمار خلاصنا (غلاطية 5: 22-23).  إنه قرار يجب أن  نأخذه يوميا بأن نموت عن أنفسنا وأنانيتنا وأن ندع الله يشرق من خلالنا.  يخبرنا 1 كورنثوس 13: 4-7 كيف يجب أن نحب الآخرين: "المحبة تتأنى وترفق.  المحبة لا تحسد. المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها  ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق  كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء."​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

* هل يجب أن نسعى للبحث عن شريك الحياة، أم هل ننتظر أن يأتي الله الينا بشريك الحياة؟

الجواب: * الإجابة لكلا السؤالين هي نعم.  يجب علينا كمؤمنين أن نبدأ بالصلاة عندما  نشعر أن الوقت أصبح مناسبا لنا للبحث عن شريك الحياة.  فإخضاع أنفسنا  لإرادة الله لحياتنا هو أول خطوة.  نجد في الكثير من المقاطع الكتابية أن  هذا هو أهم شيء.  "تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك." (مزمور 37: 4) فكلمة "تلذذ  بالرب" تعني أن تجد السرور والمتعة في معرفته وتنفيذ إرادته والثقة في أنه  هو سوف يمنحنا السعادة عندما نطيعه.  سوف يغرس إرادته في قلوبنا، وفي هذا  الإطار هذا يعني أن نرغب في شريك الحياة الذي يرغبه هو لنا والذي يعرف في  حكمته أنه سيسعدنا.  يقول لنا الكتاب في أمثال 3: 6 "في كل طرقك اعرفه وهو  يقوم سبلك."  لهذا فإن معرفة الرب في بحثنا عن شريك الحياة المناسب يعني  التسليم لإرادته السامية وإعلان أنك تريد ما يراه هو الأفضل لك.

بعد أن نسلم أنفسنا لإرادة الله نحتاج أن نعرف بوضوح ما هي صفات شريك  الحياة الذي يخاف الله ويجب أن نبحث عمن هو مناسب على المستوى الروحي.   (أنظر المقالات: ما الذي أبحث عنه في شريكة حياتي؟ وكذلك: ما الذي أبحث عنه  في شريك حياتي؟ في نفس هذا الموقع للمزيد في هذا الموضوع.)  من المهم أن  نفهم هذه الصفات أولا ثم نسعى للبحث عن شخص يتحلى بها.  لكن "الوقوع في  الحب" أولا ثم نكتشف أن الشخص الآخر ليس مناسبا روحيا ليكون شريكا لنا هو  دعوة للألم والجروح والمواقف الصعبة.

بعد ذلك يمكننا البحث عن شريك الحياة بجدية مع الإدراك أن الله سوف يحضر  هذا الشخص إلى حياتنا بينما نحن نبحث وفقا لإرادته الكاملة وتوقيته.  سوف  يقودنا الله إلى ذلك الشخص الذي أعده لنا إذا كنا نصلي من أجل ذلك.  وإذا  إنتظرنا توقيتات الرب سوف يعطينا الشخص المناسب لنا من ناحية البيئة  والشخصية والرغبات.  علينا أن نثق فيه وفي وقته (أمثال 3: 5)، حتى عندما  تكون أوقاته مختلفة عن أوقاتنا.  أحيانا يدعو الله أناسا لعدم الزواج  بالمرة (متى 19: 12) ولكنه في هذه الحالات يوضح الأمر لهم بأن ينزع من  قلوبهم الرغبة في الزواج.  إن توقيت الله مضبوط جدا، وبالإيمان والصبر سوف  ننال مواعيده (عبرانيين 6: 12).​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيف أعد نفسي للزواج؟

الجواب: * الأعداد للزواج بطريقة كتابية هي ما يجب أن نتبعه عند الأعداد لأي من  الأجزاء الهامة في الحياة.  اذ أن المباديء الكتابية يجب أن تكون ما نبني  عليه حياتنا كمؤمنون مولودون الولادة الثانية.  وأهم هذه المباديء هو "....  أن تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك" (متي 37:22).

وهذا المبدأ في غاية الأهمية.   فهو حجر الأساس لحياة كل مؤمن. فالتركيز  علي الله وعلي كلمته بكل قلوبنا وعقولنا وأفكارنا والعمل علي أرضاءه  وكذلك  ممارسة علاقتنا اليومية معه من خلال  الأيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح هي العامل  الذي يشكل هذه العلاقة.  والعلاقة الزوجية مبنية علي مثال المسيح والكنيسة  (أفسس 22:5 -33).  فكل جزء من حياتنا تحت سلطة ما "يوصينا" الله به في  كلمته.  فأطاعتنا لله وكلمته تعدنا وتجهزنا بما نحتاجة لتلبية ما هو مطلوب  منا في الزواج أو دورنا في الحياة بصورة عامة.  ودور كل مؤمن هو تمجيد الله  أولاً في كل ما يصنعه (كورنثوس الأولي 31:10).

لذا فأجابتي لك هو أنك لكي تستعد للزواج، اسلك بما يسر الله وبما يدعوك  الله لتحقيقة من خلال اقترابك منه من خلال كلمته.  وركز علي الطاعة في جميع  الأشياء.  ولا يوجد طريقة سهلة لأطاعة الله.  فهو اختيار يومي لترك العالم  واتباع الله.  والسلوك بأتضاع، لتقديم نفسك للطريق الواحد، الحق الواحد و  الحياة الواحد يسوع المسيح يوماً بعد يوم ودقيقة بعد الأخري.  هذه هي  الطريقة لأعداد كل مؤمن لهذه الهبة التي ندعوها الحياة.

والأنسان الناضج روحياً والذي يسلك في طريق الله هو أنسان معد للزواج أكثر  من أي شخص آخر.  والزواج يتطلب التزام، عاطفة، اتضاع، محبة، واحترام.  وهذه  الصفات تكون أكثر وضوحاً في شخص يعرف الرب ويتمتع بعلاقة حقيقية معه.   فعند الأعداد للزواج، ركز علي أن يقوم الله بتشكيلك لكي تصبح الرجل أو  الأمرأة التي يريدها الله.  سلم نفسك للمسيح وأخضع له، وهو سيقوم بأعدادك  لكي تكون مستعد للزواج عندما يأتي ذلك اليوم البهيج.​


----------

